# Aruba discount card/dine around plan



## justnosy (Aug 5, 2008)

This is the first time I'm considering purchasing the VisitAruba card.

Some quick questions (even after looking at the websites):

1.  I order this online and then the card(s) are delivered to my hotel? I'll be in Aruba next wednesday so mailing to my home is iffy...
2. On the card's website, it says direct reservations only (for tours) - what exactly does that mean? do I have to "prebook" online?  or can reservations/bookings be done on the island since if the above (question 1) is true then I won't have my card until I'm on the island?

The card lists a discount (3 or 5 night) for the AGA dine around plan:
3. How does this plan work? The website just lists the restaurants participating. 
4. It says you get a 3 course meal at the listed restaurants but is that regardless of cost? or does the cost get deducted from the plan? 
5. The cost is half price for kids (avgs about $17 per dinner) - do the kids also get a 3 course meal? 
6. If the adults are using the plan - must the kids also use the plan?

Thanks!


----------



## laxmom (Aug 5, 2008)

I can't answer the dine around questions but we had our card delivered to the hotel with no problems.  The booking direct means you can't book thru concierge, you must deal directly with an agent from the company either at their own tour desk or on the phone.  We didn't book until we arrived.

Have a great trip!!


----------



## Htoo0 (Aug 8, 2008)

Just arrived back last night. Some menus listed an extra charge for certain items if using the the card. One showed a dollar amount extra charge for each * and some had 2 or 3 'stars'. Still, looked like it might be worth trying. There were plenty of items with no stars. Enjoy!


----------



## CatLovers (Aug 10, 2008)

*Add-on question*

Do you need one card PER PERSON, or will one card be good for both my husband and myself?


----------



## TomR (Aug 11, 2008)

I believe the card is good for more than one person at a restaurant.  However, if you book a snorkeling trip, for example, the card is good just for one person and not the entire group. 
Tom


----------



## justnosy (Aug 11, 2008)

*thanks!*

leaving wednesday morning...busy trying to pack...

I'm not going to do the dine around plan - read on an aruba forum that it wasn't worth it...

as for getting more than one card - depends if you're really going to book tours/other services using the card - I found the same snorkel/land tours cheaper online; if you have kids and they're half price you won't get the card discount.


----------

